
Google Beat Facebook for DeepMind, Creates Ethics Board - _pius
https://www.theinformation.com/Google-beat-Facebook-For-DeepMind-Creates-Ethics-Board
======
minimaxir
"More than $500M"? That contradicts Re/code.

